# Thực đơn cho bà bầu 3 tháng đầu !!!



## Sim Med (5/10/19)

*1. Vai trò của tăng cường chất dinh dưỡng trong 3 tháng đầu thai kỳ*
Tùy theo tình trạng sức khỏe của mỗi bà bầu trước khi có thai và khi có thai mẹ bầu nên tăng từ 10-12 kg. Số cân nặng này sẽ được phân bổ trong từng thời kỳ cụ thể của thai kỳ, giúp tăng cường sức khỏe mẹ và sự phát triển toàn diện của thai nhi.
Trong đó 3 tháng đầu là giai đoạn quan trọng tạo tiền đề cho sự phát triển của thai nhi trong 6 tháng tiếp theo. Bà bầu cần được đánh giá tình trạng dinh dưỡng cẩn thận, theo dõi cân nặng, uống bổ sung sắt, axit folic, đa vi chất theo khuyến nghị của các bác sĩ dinh dưỡng.
Bởi nguồn dinh dưỡng chính nuôi dưỡng bào thai là từ mẹ, dinh dưỡng của trẻ phụ thuốc và dinh dưỡng của mẹ nạp vào. Nguồn dinh dưỡng này sẽ theo máu, nuôi dưỡng thai nhi phát triển từng ngày. Cung cấp một lượng dinh dưỡng đủ, đúng sẽ giúp mẹ có sức đề kháng tốt, tránh mắc bệnh, bảo vệ con, khiến con phát triển toàn vẹn.
3 tháng đầu thai nhi cũng là thời gian mà thai nhi bắt đầu hình thành các cơ quan tổ chức chính như tủy sống, não, tim, phổi, gan... nên vai trong của việc tăng cường chất dinh dưỡng thời kỳ này là rất quan trọng. Bởi vậy dinh dưỡng hợp lý, khắc phục tối đa tình trạng nghén là điều mẹ bầu cần làm để đạt được mục tiêu tăng 1-2 cân trong 3 tháng đầu mang bầu.

*2. Chất dinh dưỡng nào cần thiết cho thai nhi trong 3 tháng đầu?*





​
3 tháng đầu người mẹ cần đạt mục tiêu tăng 1-2 kg, đối với bà bầu béo phì thì không khuyến khích tăng cân, tránh những đáng tiếc không có sau đó. Thời gian đầu thai kỳ, cơ thể sẽ phải đối mặt với những thay đổi nhất định về sinh lý để thích nghi với việc có em bé. Đây là thời kỳ quan trọng cho sự phát triển của não bộ, hệ thần kinh và các cơ quan quan trọng của thai nhi. Bởi vậy người mẹ không thể cung cấp thiếu chất đạm.

Bổ sung thêm 10-18g protein mỗi ngày
Thực phẩm chứa nhiều chất đạm như thịt, cá, trứng, sữa, các loại đậu đỗ... giúp phát triển các tế bào mô của thai, đồng thời giúp cho tuyến vú và mô tử cung của mẹ phát triển suốt thai kỳ, tăng thể tích tuần hoàn của mẹ.

Bổ sung ít nhất 15gr sắt mỗi ngày
Sắt có chức năng tăng thể tích máu, phòng ngừa thiếu máu ở mẹ, bởi vậy cần bổ sung đủ sắt thông qua các thực phẩm như thịt, gan, tim, cật, rau xanh và các loại hạt...

Bổ sung canxi
Canxi giúp hình thành xương, răng cho thai nhi, thai phụ cần chú ý bổ sung canxi trong sữa, trứng, tôm, cua, cá, rau xanh, đậu đỗ... Canxi giúp hệ thần kinh và đông máu bình thường cho mẹ, hình thành hệ xương khớp, răng vững chắc cho thai nhi. Nếu không đủ canxi trong thời kỳ này, mẹ bầu có thể cảm thấy đau nhức xương, bé bị còi trong bụng mẹ và sinh ra có nguy cơ còi xương.

Bổ sung axit folic
Acid folic giúp giảm nguy cơ dị tật ống thần kinh cho trẻ, tật nứt đốt sống trong bào thai. Mẹ bầu có thể bổ sung qua thực phẩm như các loại rau màu xanh thẫm như rau muống, cải xanh, súp lơ xanh, cải bó xôi, ngũ cốc hoặc một số loại hạt như vừng, lạc, thịt gia cầm, nội tạng động vật như tim, gan... Ngoài ra, thai phụ có thể sử dụng viên uống cung cấp axit folic theo chỉ định của bác sĩ tùy vào tình trạng.

Vitamin D, C hỗ trợ hấp thu canxi cho mẹ và bé
Bà bầu hoàn toàn có thể tắm nắng sớm để hấp thu vitamin D nhằm góp phần phát triển hệ xương cho thai nhi, hỗ trợ hấp thu canxi tốt hơn.
Vitamin C giúp hỗ trợ phát triển xương sụn, cơ khớp, mạch máu cho bào thai 3 tháng đầu, tạo bánh nhau vững chắc, tăng cường sức đề kháng. Bà bầu có thể ăn các loại rau xanh, trái cây như bưởi, cam, quýt... giàu vitamin C.

*3. Lưu ý về dinh dưỡng cho mẹ bầu 3 tháng đầu*

Bên cạnh việc biết chế độ dinh dưỡng đúng đủ cho bà bầu 3 tháng bầu, thì cần chú ý thêm một số điều trong dinh dưỡng thời gian này. Cụ thể:

Chia 3 bữa chính thành 6 bữa nhỏ
Lựa chọn các thực phẩm dễ ăn, dễ tiêu hóa, ăn tinh bột kết hợp protein từ thịt, kết hợp uống sữa ít béo, ít đường vào các buổi sáng tối, hoặc các chế phẩm từ sữa
Uống nước giữa các bữa ăn để tiêu hóa tốt hơn, không nên uống nước trong bữa ăn
Tránh thực phẩm khó tiêu, nhiều chất béo để hạn chế tình trạng nghén
Bổ sung các thực phẩm giàu axit folic tự nhiên từ rau màu xanh đậm, ngũ cốc nguyên hạt, các loại đậu...
Tuyệt đối không ăn các thực phẩm chưa nấu chín, tái, trứng sống...
Ăn nhẹ các bữa giàu cacbonhydrat khoảng 15-20 phút trước khi ra khỏi giường như bánh quy mặn, các loại hạt, ngũ cốc, trái cây sấy khô ít đường.
Giảm các loại đồ ăn vặt nhiều calo, ít dinh dưỡng như đồ ngọt, đồ ăn nhanh, thực phẩm chế biến sẵn
Uống ít nhất 8 cốc nước mỗi ngày, hoặc bổ sung thêm từ trái cây tươi, canh, súp trong các bữa ăn
Một chế độ thực đơn cho bà bầu 3 tháng đầu đúng đủ là điều không thể thiếu trong cẩm nang làm mẹ của bất cứ bà mẹ tương lai nào. Ngoài sách, báo và các tài liệu tham khảo về dinh dưỡng thai kỳ, thai phụ hoàn toàn có thể tham khảo tư vấn của các bác sĩ Sản khoa, các chuyên gia tư vấn dinh dưỡng để có 1 thai kỳ khỏe mạnh.


----------



## haohao0096 (14/10/19)

_Khó thở khi mang thai là tình trạng thường gặp ở mẹ bầu, nhất là trong những tháng cuối thai kỳ. Nếu tình trạng này kéo dài sẽ khiến bà bầu khó chịu và ảnh hưởng nhiều đến tinh thần và các hoạt động hàng ngày. Vậy nguyên nhân gì khiến bà bầu khó thở và khắc phục tình trạng này như thế nào?_


----------



## Hoa nguyễnn (10/12/19)

3 tháng đầu thai nhi cũng là thời gian mà thai nhi bắt đầu hình thành các cơ quan tổ chức chính như tủy sống


----------



## Hoàng hà (10/1/20)

3 tháng đầu rất quan trọng với phụ nữ mang bầu


----------

